# Glacier and Yellowstone National Parks



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

On Aug 9th Im traveling to Glacier for a couple of days and then Yellowstone NP. I've been to Yellowstone numerous times and am a little unsure about the safety of riding a bike on the roads there. The 70 something year old Winnebago pilots and road conditions are not road bike friendly. Never been to Glacier so I don't know what to expect. Has anyone ridden in these parks and mind offering up some advice? Should I leave the bikes home and just plan to hike it?

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bryan said:


> On Aug 9th Im traveling to Glacier for a couple of days and then Yellowstone NP. I've been to Yellowstone numerous times and am a little unsure about the safety of riding a bike on the roads there. The 70 something year old Winnebago pilots and road conditions are not road bike friendly. Never been to Glacier so I don't know what to expect. Has anyone ridden in these parks and mind offering up some advice? Should I leave the bikes home and just plan to hike it?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know about Glacier, but I suppose you could ride most of the paved loops at Yellowstone on a bike. Like you said...you'd be dodging RVs looking at bison and such all day though. Not the safest venture. Personally I'd just go hiking. There's plenty of that there. I'll be out there around that time as well. Sometime during the week of the 8th. Taking the kids so we'll likely just do the usual touristy things like see the paint pots, mammoth hot springs and old faithful.


----------



## KgB (May 14, 2002)

*sadly*

most of Glacier NP is closed to bicycles.
If you start at first light Yellowstone will be fine,RV'ers generally don't get up too early.
Still there will be a lot of traffic,there are better rides elsewhere in the area.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

First light?  Don't people die from waking up at first light?  

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I'll just hike and taunt hungry bears.


----------

